# Our sweet Bella passed away!



## Bella's mom

It's with a heavy heart that I have to tell you that Bella did not survive her spay surgery. She had complications from the anesthetics and her heart gave out. They did CPR and it was unsuccessful. I am so devastated and heartbroken. My kids and I are inconsolable! We are going to miss her snuggles, her curiosity, her bunny licks, her love and affection. May you RIP our sweet girl and may you hop over Rainbow Bridge and eat all the greens your heart desires!!


----------



## Thumperina

oh No! I am so very sorry for your loss! Sending hugs to you and your children! 
I hope that Bella is finding not just meadows of yummy stuff to eat, but also lots of bunny friends to play with. You know. 
Binky free, sweetest Bella girl. So very sorry that you are gone prematurely.


----------



## Blue eyes

I am so shocked and so sorry! It is not common for a spay to have this result. 
Hugs to you and your kids.


----------



## Popsicles

I am so so sorry I really didn’t expect that at all  all my love to you and your family, so sad for you all


----------



## Joanna

Sorry for your loss She was a beautiful bunny rabbit.


----------



## Bella's mom

Thanks so much everyone for your comforting words. We are so saddened by Bella's untimely death, especially since she's so young. I can't stop crying and feel so guilty. I wish we did not spay her. I know it was the best decision but I wish we didn't! I am so devastated and in tears! I am in disbelief. I will miss her licks, binky's, curiosity and love for us. Bella you were sent to show us love and we miss you terribly. Thanks for your kind words everyone, it is greatly appreciated more than you know!!

@Thumperina 
@Blue eyes 
@Popsicles 
@Joanna


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hindsight does no one any good. You did the right thing, but this time the odds were against you--it just happens that way no matter how hard we work to have a better outcome. Our hearts are breaking too and we are saddened by your loss, it is never easy. Rest in peace little girl and binky free. The best thing you can do is to hang onto all the good memories of all the reasons why you loved her so much in the first place. Time will help to heal the hole in your heart, but the ache never fully goes away.


----------



## Bella's mom

Thanks so much for your kind words @Nancy McClelland. We are taking it so hard. I only got 2 hours of sleep and haven't had anything to eat in almost a day. I am so bummed out. The kids are still taking it hard but we know eventually the pain will turn into happy memories! We know it was best for her but we are still harbouring guilty feelings for her death. I hope these feelings will eventually subside  Thanks for your kind words! You are all awesome xo. May Bella and all the bunnies who have departed binky on!!!!!


----------



## Liz Talley

I am so sorry to hear this. You were doing the right thing though. I adopted a two year old rescue doe back in 2007 and she wasn't spayed. She had the most loving personality and I didn't want to spay her because I feared she would change...or even pass away. Sadly, uterine cancer took her at age twelve--very fast. Now, I wish I had spayed her. It's been a year since her death and I am still very upset. 

I insisted that my next bunny be spayed already so I would know her personality and also never have to worry about uterine cancer. So...I adopted Precious (in pic). Very relieved that she is already spayed and will not die from uterine cancer. 

Again...so sorry for your loss. Bunnies steal our hearts forever.


----------



## Bella's mom

Thank you so much for your kind words @Liz Talley. I am truly sorry you lost one of your buns last year. It's a hard thing to go through. I feel bad that your sweet girl ended up with cervical cancer. Our buns mean the world to us. I am happy you were able to open your arms and welcome a new bunny that is already spayed.

I am harbouring so much guilt for Bella's death and I wish I hadn't spayed her. At her pre op our rabbit savvy vet said she's in optimal health. We took awesome care of her. We played with her every day, fed her greens, little pellets and tons of Timothy hay. She loved us unconditionally and we loved her unconditionally. I am harbouring guilt as up to her anesthetic she was awesome and doing so well. I can't stop crying as I felt like I should have waited. She was supposed to come through this in flying colours and now we are utterly heartbroken and I can't stop crying. She was a little over 7 months old so she still was a baby. I don't know if I will ever get over this guilt I feel. You guys have been such a comfort and I thank you!


----------



## Lupin

We are so sorry about Bella and sending hugs. We lost our beloved 5 month old rabbit Lupin, unexpectedly last night.Thursday nightm We came In from a swim and he was fitting violently in the cage and died on way to vets. He couldn't use his back legs and one eye was enlarged and one small. My kids and I like you are in incredible emotional pain today as we didn't even get a hint of anything like this happening. How do we start to feel better? Like you guys I have guilt too because he'd nibbled a tiny bit of houseplant and Been in the garden so I feel I did something wrong that he ate something (he'd nibbled that plant once before and no effects. It was up high.. He was like Bella a source of comfort joy and affection and we are so sad that his life was short and feel guilty. Bella sounded like a great rabbit. Lupin was so friendly and affectionate and we shared love everyday. Hope you and your kids feel better soon. We are heartbroken alongside you.


----------



## SydneyHasBunnies

I am so so sorry. I know what it feels like to lose a rabbit. My heart breaks for you and your family. Bella seemed like a very lovely bunny.


----------



## Bella's mom

Lupin said:


> We are so sorry about Bella and sending hugs. We lost our beloved 5 month old rabbit Lupin, unexpectedly last night.Thursday nightm We came In from a swim and he was fitting violently in the cage and died on way to vets. He couldn't use his back legs and one eye was enlarged and one small. My kids and I like you are in incredible emotional pain today as we didn't even get a hint of anything like this happening. How do we start to feel better? Like you guys I have guilt too because he'd nibbled a tiny bit of houseplant and Been in the garden so I feel I did something wrong that he ate something (he'd nibbled that plant once before and no effects. It was up high.. He was like Bella a source of comfort joy and affection and we are so sad that his life was short and feel guilty. Bella sounded like a great rabbit. Lupin was so friendly and affectionate and we shared love everyday. Hope you and your kids feel better soon. We are heartbroken alongside you.



OMG I’m so terribly sorry for your loss! It breaks my heart that you and your family had to endure that pain!! Sometimes I wonder why things like these happen! You and your beautiful family are in my prayers and thoughts @Lupin . I have no words to comfort you! Lupin sounded like an awesome bunny and I’m utterly heartbroken that he left this world so young!! Just know that my family and I are thinking of you guys and we feel your pain! Just like us we understand your guilt and we know that both our situations were not our fault but we both can’t help feeling guilty! I pray one day our feelings of guilt will turn into memories of happiness!! Thinking of you guys and you’re all in our prayers and thoughts! I like to think that our Bella and your sweet Lupin are binkying together over rainbow bridge!!


----------



## Bella's mom

O


SydneyHasBunnies said:


> I am so so sorry. I know what it feels like to lose a rabbit. My heart breaks for you and your family. Bella seemed like a very lovely bunny.



Thanks kindly @SydneyHasBunnies for your kind words! She was the absolute sweetest bun ever! That is why we feel so guilty!! She was in optimal health and we feel like we should have waited! I think the stress of it coppled with the anesthesia was too much for her little heart to endure! I’m sorry you endured loss as well! It’s so difficult to understand why these precious buns die and the hole they leave in your heart! We only had her for 5 months but the joy and love she showed felt like we had her for a long time! She was a source of joy for us! Thanks so much for your kind words!!


----------



## AmandaCat

I am so sorry for your loss! You gave her a wonderful life, and you were doing the right thing. Female bunnies that aren’t spayed have an extremely high chance of developing cancer (like upwards of 70%), so deciding not to spay them is a huge risk. Prayers to your family


----------



## Bella's mom

Lupin said:


> We are so sorry about Bella and sending hugs. We lost our beloved 5 month old rabbit Lupin, unexpectedly last night.Thursday nightm We came In from a swim and he was fitting violently in the cage and died on way to vets. He couldn't use his back legs and one eye was enlarged and one small. My kids and I like you are in incredible emotional pain today as we didn't even get a hint of anything like this happening. How do we start to feel better? Like you guys I have guilt too because he'd nibbled a tiny bit of houseplant and Been in the garden so I feel I did something wrong that he ate something (he'd nibbled that plant once before and no effects. It was up high.. He was like Bella a source of comfort joy and affection and we are so sad that his life was short and feel guilty. Bella sounded like a great rabbit. Lupin was so friendly and affectionate and we shared love everyday. Hope you and your kids feel better soon. We are heartbroken alongside you.



Hi my friend, @Lupin!

Just wanted to check up on you. We (my family and I ) are thinking of you guys and hope you are doing as well as you can. Thinking of you all. Such a hard loss to endure!!!!


----------



## Bella's mom

AmandaCat said:


> I am so sorry for your loss! You gave her a wonderful life, and you were doing the right thing. Female bunnies that aren’t spayed have an extremely high chance of developing cancer (like upwards of 70%), so deciding not to spay them is a huge risk. Prayers to your family



@AmandaCat,

Thanks so much for your comment. It means a lot to us. We are devastated that our precious Bella died but I am happy that she never had cancer. Thanks so much for your prayers. This community is so loving and welcoming. BTW, your beautiful bun looks so much like my beautiful Bella. Enjoy your beautiful bun! xoox


----------



## Lupin

Hi @Bella's mom 
That is the sweetest message! You are in our prayers too! And it's great to hear your warm words of wisdom We're feeling okay, but mornings are hard and we often look for him at various points in the day. Must be the same for you with sweet little Bella. It's helped us to hear stories from other rabbit owners who have had losses so young... My friend recently lost a whole family of rabbits due to an unknown virus... eases the guilt a bit. Life is so precious! 
Sending hugs x


----------



## Bam Bam

I am so sorry for your loss. Bella was a gorgeous lop. I had 4 lops and I promise you she will meet all our bunnies over the Rainbow Bridge
When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to RainbowBridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 
All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross RainbowBridge together.... 

Author unknown...


----------



## Bella's mom

Bam Bam said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. Bella was a gorgeous lop. I had 4 lops and I promise you she will meet all our bunnies over the Rainbow Bridge
> When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to RainbowBridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.
> All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.
> 
> They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.
> 
> You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.
> 
> Then you cross RainbowBridge together....
> 
> Author unknown...




Awe thank you so much. This poem put tears in my eyes, so very touching and beautiful. I pray our beautiful lop bunnies are together frolicking over Rainbow Bridge. The words in this lovely poem bring me joy knowing that one day we'll be reunited with our furry babies. Thanks so very much for your comforting words and kindness, this helps ease our pain. I am sorry for the loss of your beautiful lops too xoox. I hope our beautiful lops are together peacefully. Thanks so very much for putting a HUGE smile on my face! I needed this. Bless you @Bam Bam


----------



## Bella's mom

Lupin said:


> Hi @Bella's mom
> That is the sweetest message! You are in our prayers too! And it's great to hear your warm words of wisdom We're feeling okay, but mornings are hard and we often look for him at various points in the day. Must be the same for you with sweet little Bella. It's helped us to hear stories from other rabbit owners who have had losses so young... My friend recently lost a whole family of rabbits due to an unknown virus... eases the guilt a bit. Life is so precious!
> Sending hugs x




@Lupin you're all in my thoughts and prayers!! We feel you and understand you!!! Thinking of you all! It is comforting knowing others understand what we’re going through!! I wish we never had to understand this pain!! We’re so terribly sorry for your friends loss, I can’t imagine loosing an entire family of rabbits!! I’m thinking of your friend and their entire family , and you and your family, too!! xo!!


----------



## Bam Bam

*BEYOND THE RAINBOW*
As much as I loved the life we had and all the times we played, 
I was so very tired and knew my time on earth would fade 
I saw a wondrous image then of a place that's trouble-free 
Where all of us can meet again to spend eternity. 

I saw the most beautiful Rainbow, an on the other side 
Were meadows rich and beautiful - lush and green and wide 
And running through the meadows as far as the eye could see 
Were animals of every sort as healthy as could be 
My own tired, failing body was fresh and healed and new 
And I wanted to go run with them, but I had something left to do 
I needed to reach out to you


----------



## Laura West

I'm so sorry to hear this. She is surely doing binkies all over the rainbow bridge! Prayers for you all!


----------



## Bella's mom

Has anyone here lost their bunny to a spay or neuter? As you all know Bella died when they tried to put her under. I am harbouring so much guilt. Can’t stop crying and feeling responsible! I know they say it’s important to spay and neuter but I feel so very guilty. Up until they gave her the anesthesia she was fine and then she died shortly after! The guilt is just too much . It’s been a week but I still feel shocked and saddened by it all! I hope this guilt will go away!! I think what is shocking is that she was only 7 months old and we had her for less than 5 months.....


----------



## Bella's mom

Laura West said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this. She is surely doing binkies all over the rainbow bridge! Prayers for you all!



Thanks so much my friend for your kind words @Laura West . It’s still so sad


----------



## Bella's mom

Bam Bam said:


> *BEYOND THE RAINBOW*
> As much as I loved the life we had and all the times we played,
> I was so very tired and knew my time on earth would fade
> I saw a wondrous image then of a place that's trouble-free
> Where all of us can meet again to spend eternity.
> 
> I saw the most beautiful Rainbow, an on the other side
> Were meadows rich and beautiful - lush and green and wide
> And running through the meadows as far as the eye could see
> Were animals of every sort as healthy as could be
> My own tired, failing body was fresh and healed and new
> And I wanted to go run with them, but I had something left to do
> I needed to reach out to you


 
Beautiful words my friend @Bam Bam! I love your poems....they bring some comfort for sure! It’s greatly appreciated!!


----------



## JBun

I lost my boy bun Zeus during his neuter a few years ago, so I know exactly how you feel. It was heartbreaking. In his case it was due to an underlying e. cuniculi infection that had affected his liver, kidney, heart, lungs, and brain. Unfortunately he didn't show signs of illness and showed no outward symptoms, so I was unaware that he even had a problem. But that didn't stop me from feeling awful and guilty about his death.

I think guilt comes second nature to all of us. You always wonder if there was anything you could have done differently for a better outcome, but the truth is that we can only make choices to the best of our ability based on the information and knowledge that we have, with no guarantee of outcome or whether or not it's the right choice or not. You take the information that you have and try and make the best choice possible. That's really all we can do.

You also have to consider that even if you had made another choice and not done the spay yet, she still could have had some unforeseen health problem that she succumbed to not much later. Or what if she had developed uterine cancer, which in some instances can happen very quickly even in their first few years of life. 

The difficulty is that rabbits are a fragile animal, that are prone to health issues becoming serious very easily. Many don't survive their first year of life just because of this. I have a fair bit of rabbit health experience that I've developed over the years of having them as pets, and even then I don't always know what to do and just have to make a choice and hope it's the right one. I've lost rabbits that were young and old, and I have to keep reminding myself that I made the best choice possible with the information I had at the time.

You went into it with good intentions of helping your bun by preventing the possibility of future chances of uterine cancer, which can be a real threat for female rabbits. Other rabbit owners have lost rabbits due to not getting their does spayed and they later developed cancer. So that was the choice you faced, spay now to prevent cancer or wait and risk it developing. Wanting to get her spayed was the right choice for you to make for your bun, just like the neuter was for my boy bun as I wanted him to be able to have a bunny friend and not be alone anymore. We had their health and happiness in mind, it was just a very sad outcome for us both, which unfortunately is a risk with any surgery that is done.

Just remember that even though she was with you a short time, she was well cared for and happy with you. That does matter. That short experience of love and joy makes a difference in that rabbits life. I just try and remind myself that where ever they are now, they are perfectly happy, free of illness and pain. The biggest difficulty is for us dealing with their loss and with missing them.


----------



## FlemmieLuv4ever

I just joined this forum but after reading this i had to reply. We lost our Hades (amazing black Flemish) only a month ago. He was only 9 months and our first rabbit. HE WAS OUR HEART AND SOUL. Our hearts hurt daily but our local humane society was able to cremate him and we put him into a fluffy build a bear rabbit so my daughter and still "hug" him occasionally! He was fine one minute then laying on the floor, as my daughter picked him up he took his last breath. Vet believes it was genetic defects in his heart, but we still feel guilty like we could have done something else. We won't EVER stop missing him, but God happened to bring 2 Flemish brothers into our lives, the breeder didn't want to separate them because they were the last 2 and had become so bonded but no one wanted to take 2 bunnies. Well we did!! They can't replace Hades, but we believe he is still here with our new Thor and Loki helping them to adjust. I couldn't imagine life without our house bunnies! They are all so different such personalities, the best we can do is to spend every day showering them with the love they deserve for whatever time they are gifted to us. I pray that your hearts mend in time because I am sure Bella would want her people happy and smiling. She is forever free jumping and frolicking with all our beloved bunnies who passed on much too soon.


----------



## Bella's mom

JBun said:


> I lost my boy bun Zeus during his neuter a few years ago, so I know exactly how you feel. It was heartbreaking. In his case it was due to an underlying e. cuniculi infection that had affected his liver, kidney, heart, lungs, and brain. Unfortunately he didn't show signs of illness and showed no outward symptoms, so I was unaware that he even had a problem. But that didn't stop me from feeling awful and guilty about his death.
> 
> I think guilt comes second nature to all of us. You always wonder if there was anything you could have done differently for a better outcome, but the truth is that we can only make choices to the best of our ability based on the information and knowledge that we have, with no guarantee of outcome or whether or not it's the right choice or not. You take the information that you have and try and make the best choice possible. That's really all we can do.
> 
> You also have to consider that even if you had made another choice and not done the spay yet, she still could have had some unforeseen health problem that she succumbed to not much later. Or what if she had developed uterine cancer, which in some instances can happen very quickly even in their first few years of life.
> 
> The difficulty is that rabbits are a fragile animal, that are prone to health issues becoming serious very easily. Many don't survive their first year of life just because of this. I have a fair bit of rabbit health experience that I've developed over the years of having them as pets, and even then I don't always know what to do and just have to make a choice and hope it's the right one. I've lost rabbits that were young and old, and I have to keep reminding myself that I made the best choice possible with the information I had at the time.
> 
> You went into it with good intentions of helping your bun by preventing the possibility of future chances of uterine cancer, which can be a real threat for female rabbits. Other rabbit owners have lost rabbits due to not getting their does spayed and they later developed cancer. So that was the choice you faced, spay now to prevent cancer or wait and risk it developing. Wanting to get her spayed was the right choice for you to make for your bun, just like the neuter was for my boy bun as I wanted him to be able to have a bunny friend and not be alone anymore. We had their health and happiness in mind, it was just a very sad outcome for us both, which unfortunately is a risk with any surgery that is done.
> 
> Just remember that even though she was with you a short time, she was well cared for and happy with you. That does matter. That short experience of love and joy makes a difference in that rabbits life. I just try and remind myself that where ever they are now, they are perfectly happy, free of illness and pain. The biggest difficulty is for us dealing with their loss and with missing them.



@JBun, I'm truly sorry for your loss of Zeus. It's so never easy loosing our furbabies. Sorry you also went through this and I understand your pain too! Why they leave us I will never understand. I am slowly coming to terms as to this being the best decision for Bella. We always want what is best for our buns and when it ends up like this, it breaks our hearts.

I had no idea that many don't survive their first year. My husband thinks maybe she had an underlying issue we did not know about. He is most likely right. Still breaks our heart. She will always be in my heart and I will cherish my memories of my girl. She brought us so much love and joy. We did our best to give her a loving home. Deep down I believe she knew how loved she was. I believe this as she gave us so much love and joy 
(and many bunny kisses). She was a light and put a smile on everyone's face. I know she is at peace and happy....we on the other hand feel their loss.

I told my kids that at least she did not suffer with cancer as that would have made me feel worse. I also think that even if we waited longer, this still would have occurred. We had Bella for less than 5 months but those months were happy ones filled with excellent memories and laughter...one day these tears will end with happy smile and thoughts. Thanks for your encouraging words and kindness. Means so much to me!! Sorry for your losses xoox. Wishing you all the very best always


----------



## Bella's mom

FlemmieLuv4ever said:


> I just joined this forum but after reading this i had to reply. We lost our Hades (amazing black Flemish) only a month ago. He was only 9 months and our first rabbit. HE WAS OUR HEART AND SOUL. Our hearts hurt daily but our local humane society was able to cremate him and we put him into a fluffy build a bear rabbit so my daughter and still "hug" him occasionally! He was fine one minute then laying on the floor, as my daughter picked him up he took his last breath. Vet believes it was genetic defects in his heart, but we still feel guilty like we could have done something else. We won't EVER stop missing him, but God happened to bring 2 Flemish brothers into our lives, the breeder didn't want to separate them because they were the last 2 and had become so bonded but no one wanted to take 2 bunnies. Well we did!! They can't replace Hades, but we believe he is still here with our new Thor and Loki helping them to adjust. I couldn't imagine life without our house bunnies! They are all so different such personalities, the best we can do is to spend every day showering them with the love they deserve for whatever time they are gifted to us. I pray that your hearts mend in time because I am sure Bella would want her people happy and smiling. She is forever free jumping and frolicking with all our beloved bunnies who passed on much too soon.



Thanks so much @FlemmieLuv4ever for your kind words. Means so much to me. I'm so truly sorry for Hades' death. Your poor daughter must have been devastated. I believe he loved you guys so much that he took his last breathe with you. Sending you all huge hugs. Wow, I had no idea the Humane Society can stuff a stuffy with ashes. That is the sweetest thing ever. Hades will live on forever. Glad that can bring some comfort to your daughter. I am happy you were able to open your heart to two new brothers and such great names too. Thor and Loki are lucky. Our bunnies are incredible and I wish you guys much love and happiness always. Thanks for your kind words! I know all our bunnies are together happy xoox


----------



## Buncake

Oh my God this is now tearing me apart. I am so sorry for your loss, this is so heartbreaking. I just made a post about my own bunny and whether or not it's time to spay her and I truthfully don't trust our vets here because they're not rabbit savvy and now reading this ... This is awful.. We only want what's best for our bunnies.. Why do we have to lose them.. This is so heartbreaking.. May your lovely rabbit rest in peace...


----------



## Bella's mom

Alice Trancy said:


> Oh my God this is now tearing me apart. I am so sorry for your loss, this is so heartbreaking. I just made a post about my own bunny and whether or not it's time to spay her and I truthfully don't trust our vets here because they're not rabbit savvy and now reading this ... This is awful.. We only want what's best for our bunnies.. Why do we have to lose them.. This is so heartbreaking.. May your lovely rabbit rest in peace...



@Alice Trancy , I'm sorry you feel torn and that this makes you so sad. It's hard. I am slowly coming to terms that what we did for Bella was in the best interest of her health. I read your post and I see you are from Iraq and that you are worried that you don't have any rabbit savvy vet's. I hope you are able to find a qualified doctor. I know deep down that getting Bella spayed was the best thing for her. It's always a hard decision. I think you should follow your heart. Out of 1000 bunnies that have this surgery about 10 of them pass away, mostly due to underlying issues. I hope you do what is best for your beautiful bunny. Thanks for your kind words. It is greatly appreciated. I pray you can make the best decision for you and your beautiful bunny. Sending you hugs xoox


----------



## Buncake

Bella's mom said:


> @Alice Trancy , I'm sorry you feel torn and that this makes you so sad. It's hard. I am slowly coming to terms that what we did for Bella was in the best interest of her health. I read your post and I see you are from Iraq and that you are worried that you don't have any rabbit savvy vet's. I hope you are able to find a qualified doctor. I know deep down that getting Bella spayed was the best thing for her. It's always a hard decision. I think you should follow your heart. Out of 1000 bunnies that have this surgery about 10 of them pass away, mostly due to underlying issues. I hope you do what is best for your beautiful bunny. Thanks for your kind words. It is greatly appreciated. I pray you can make the best decision for you and your beautiful bunny. Sending you hugs xoox



Oh my God, thank you so much, this is so nice of you to be saying all these things and reading my post and everything. Yeah, I truly hope that everything will turn out alright, she's my most precious and I know I will be so destroyed and hurt if something bad happens to her, that's why I'm asking for good doctors and hoping that she's going to be okay. Again, I'm sorry for your loss and I hope she rests in peace. Thank you for your kind words, hugs for you and your beautiful pet/s. ~


----------



## Joyce Guardado

Bella's mom said:


> It's with a heavy heart that I have to tell you that Bella did not survive her spay surgery. She had complications from the anesthetics and her heart gave out. They did CPR and it was unsuccessful. I am so devastated and heartbroken. My kids and I are inconsolable! We are going to miss her snuggles, her curiosity, her bunny licks, her love and affection. May you RIP our sweet girl and may you hop over Rainbow Bridge and eat all the greens your heart desires!!


If only our furry friends could live as long as we do
I have lost a couple of sweet bunnies and adopted again and I would always find traits from my beloved bunnies in the newly adopted ones
I always like to think my other buns have come back to me..


----------



## Bella's mom

Joyce Guardado said:


> If only our furry friends could live as long as we do
> I have lost a couple of sweet bunnies and adopted again and I would always find traits from my beloved bunnies in the newly adopted ones
> I always like to think my other buns have come back to me..


 
@Joyce Guardado thanks for your sweet words! It’s painful to loose our fur babies. I’m truly sorry for your losses too. Sending you huge hugs! We decided to open our hearts to another furry bunny baby but this time we’re going through the humane society as there are buns that deserve homes and love and they’re already neutered/spayed! Thanks everyone for your love and kindness


----------

